# Please recommend a black paint for wrought iron railings



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Please can someone recommend a long lasting paint to protect iron railings from the elements.

I know the default product could possibly be Hammerite, of either smooth or hammered finish, but I'm after something that will last more than 2 - 5 yrs before a repaint.

I've looked at the paint used on electricity pylons but, as far as I can tell, its only available in grey and in bulk.

Any recommendations please - thank you.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been using Owatrol products for a few years now and had good results. https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/product/owatrol-deco/


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Hammerite is the 'go-to' for this sort of thing. A quick rub down to remove loose paint and key it, then 'Hammerite Rust Beater', then any metal finishing of theirs to finish. I did my parent's railings 20 years ago with this stuff and it still looks fine. They do 'direct to rust' products also for a one step approach but I cannot vouch for those.
What I will say is that painting railings is borderline torture but you will want a painting-partner to paint the other side of the same railing you are painting otherwise you'll ends up with a crappy job. Beer helps. Wait for the sunshine.
Do it right the first time is the best advice I can give and you won't need to do it again until you've forgotten when you last did it. :thumb:


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Hammerite has gone poor since they stopped using high voc chemicals, its really watery. I use Leyland stuff for gates and railings lately. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

My thoughts are 2 options, if you can remove/unbolt the railings get them blasted and powder coated black or use POR15 Top Coat.

Link https://www.frost.co.uk/por15-chassis-coat-black-paint-us-pint-473ml/

Its expensive but I think the best.
If you use it wear gloves and don't get it on your skin, cause it won't come off.

Cheers 
David


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mac- said:


> Hammerite has gone poor since they stopped using high voc chemicals, its really watery.......


I'll second this.

I used some last year and the rust is already coming back. I definitely don't remember this happening a couple of decades ago. 

I'll be using something else in future - POR 15 seems to get good feedback.

Andy


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Never been a fan of hammerite. If want to get it right first go, I'd say get some BH Epoxy.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Best solution to this is to have them fabricated, blasted, then galvanised, and subsequently powder coated.

I did this with the front gate I made for my own house.
7 years or so in and I've not had to do anything to it at all, and guess what, because of the galvanising there is zero rust.

For the additional cost on a single or pair of gates its worth every penny.

My original driveway gates weren't galvanised, but they were powder coated and they've been a pain in the ar5e to keep looking nice.

To the point that this year instead of grinding back to bare metal, priming and top coating with Hammerite, I'm going to just make a new pair.
Galv, powder coated then wax
And I reckon I wont have to even look at any upkeep for the next ten years or so.

F H Brundle do a good range of paints - worth a look.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Hammerite is not a great product though I have used it on bits that aren't too critical. Crucially, I sand them off first and then coat with primer, THEN the top coat goes on.

Getting stuff shot blasted and dipped in galv first is definitely the right way to go about it.


----------

